
Here's What Facebook, Google and Apple Employees Think About Tech-Shuttle 'Hubs' - uptown
http://sfist.com/2016/07/06/heres_what_employees_of_google_appl.php
======
luckydata
The entitlement transpiring from the answers is appalling and not a good look
for our category. There's a __holes in every walk of life but we seem to
attract more of them than any other profession aside finance. Gross.

